# Choosing laser printer - best/differences DPI



## ferango

I've seen laser printers with different DPI. They say that 2400 DPI is better than 1200 DPI, 600 DPI better than 300 DPI and so on.

However when they mention that a printer supports:
600 x 600 DPI, 1200 x 600 DPI, 1200 x 1200 DPI, 2400 x 1200 DPI, 2400 x 2400 DPI I get a bit more confused. Do the 2 numbers refer to the y and x axis?

So that means a 1200 x 600 DPI prints better quality from left to right (1200 dots per inch) and half of that quality from bottom to top (600 dots per inch)?

Or in other words what the difference and which is better of the following two: 2400 x 2400 DPI and 2400 x 1200 DPI?


----------



## buck52

ferango said:


> So that means a 1200 x 600 DPI prints better quality from left to right (1200 dots per inch) and half of that quality from bottom to top (600 dots per inch)?


the short answer is No... I'm not even going to get into it but some reading here will help you much... http://www.scantips.com/

What are you doing with the laser printer... If you are printing pictures then you best go with an archival ink based printer for longevity...

color laser or dye sub printers are great for up to about 8x10... above that you need to get serious if quality is of concern


----------



## PopPicker

At A4 size or Letter size, the un-aided human eye will have trouble discerning the difference between a print made at 300 DPI and 1200DPI on a laser printer. It doesn't mean you can't tell, but it would be hard to tell. 

As Buck says... what are you doing with the laser printer?


----------



## ferango

It's a friend of mine that wants to print photos. He is going to puchase a ink photo plotter as well. But he also desires a laser-printer that is able to print photos.

Let's say I have enough money to purchase 1200 x 1200 DPI and 2400 x 1200 DPI, but not 2400 x 2400 DPI.
Which should I choose for best photo print results?


----------



## buck52

ferango said:


> It's a friend of mine that wants to print photos. He is going to puchase a ink photo plotter as well. But he also desires a laser-printer that is able to print photos.


 yeah right... 

What does the plotter have to do with it...

What kind of quality is "he" looking for?

If you/he are looking for high quality prints, skip the laser... On the other hand if you/he are looking to send 5x7 or even 8x10 that don't have to last to long, to relatives and family then by all means get a color laser or dye sub printer... Be sure to tell them to look at them then put them away from light and heat....


----------



## buck52

ferango said:


> Let's say I have enough money to purchase 1200 x 1200 DPI and 2400 x 1200 DPI, but not 2400 x 2400 DPI.
> Which should I choose for best photo print results?


Obviously buy the best you can afford...

did you read anything at the site I linked to?


----------



## ferango

buck52 said:


> Obviously buy the best you can afford...
> 
> did you read anything at the site I linked to?


Yes great website, thx. However I didn't find an answer to this question on that website:
If 2400x600 DPI or 1200x1200 DPI is better. (total amount of pixels is the same on both)


----------



## ferango

buck52 said:


> yeah right...
> 
> What does the plotter have to do with it...
> 
> What kind of quality is "he" looking for?
> 
> If you/he are looking for high quality prints, skip the laser... On the other hand if you/he are looking to send 5x7 or even 8x10 that don't have to last to long, to relatives and family then by all means get a color laser or dye sub printer... Be sure to tell them to look at them then put them away from light and heat....


For the high end quality he'll use a photo plotter (large format). The laser will be used for smaller images, but expecting high quality.


----------



## buck52

What and why the Plotter if I may ask?

I print for 4 or 5 local photographers on an Epson 7800 up to 20x30 inches and have never had to make a second print... I print the small stuff on an Epson 3800 that uses the same archival ink... I also have an old laser to do letter heads and that sort of thing


----------



## PopPicker

A laser printer is not a good idea for photo printing.

There is only a limited type of paper you can run through one. The normal 'photo' type inkjet papers will not work, well they'll work (not very well) but not dry. Any coated paper will not work, these printers are designed to print on plain paper and card. They do this very well, but one would hardly call it photo quality in the true photographic sense.

They only use 3 colours and black, which compares badly with even the cheapest Epson Inkjet at 5 + Black (I think). Therefore the tonal range will be awful.

I use the Epson C1100 colour laser and it's great doing the job it was designed to do.

This from Epson's site:-

_The AcuLaser C1100 enables users to utilise the benefits of *business quality photo printing* at laser printer speed. Whether used for company newsletters featuring colour photographs, dynamic and eye-catching instore displays or adding a professional touch to financial reports and general business documents, the Epson AcuLaser C1100 combines creative freedom with professional quality._

PP


----------



## dccc

I have a Brother MFC 3220c and it's costing me a fortune in ink. Is there another printer compatible with HP compaq presario that I can use?


----------

